# anyone know where to get this (plastic grating for incubation royal python eggs)



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.collins-consulting.org/orchids/eggCrate.jpg


please let me know if you know many thanks


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

If its a simple plastic coated metal grid can you not just get one from a diy store or garden centre?

The panels there are normally around a meter by a meter and a half.


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

i tried but i cant find it in my local bnq i jus thought somebodymight have seen it somewhere and know an exact store that sells it, 

thnx


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't know wether it would work but we sell the mesh panels at work there plastic coated metal panels but it depends on how big the holes in the mesh need to be as they are quite big about an inch or so square.


----------



## rocky (Jul 1, 2008)

most marine aquatic fish shops sell this stuff,i used to use it all the time when keeping marine fish and corals,we used to put frags (baby corals) on this untill they were big enough to go in the main tank,hope this helps.


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

It's also used in suspended ceilings as a light diffuser. Some for sale here TT Carpets and Ceilings - Online Shop


----------



## Adam (Aug 16, 2006)

FILTER GRID EGG CRATE KOI/FISH TANK/POND/MARINE S on eBay, also Pond Filters, Ponds Water Features, Garden Plants, Home Garden (end time 07-Jun-09 17:42:40 BST)

There is loads on Ebay in the pond filter section


----------

